# "Armed raids" on pig farmers? Not so fast, says DNR



## Press Reporter Olsen (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds like the website that reported the "armed raids" may be taking things a little too far...

Let me know what you think:

http://www.mlive.com/outdoors/index.ssf/2012/04/michigan_dnr_responds_to_alleg.html

Thanks!

Cory


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks for your report on this.
I hope you can stay on top of this and bring us the REAL story!!!
If you read the threads already on this forum you will see a huge amount of misinformation. 

I know myself and some others here would welcome the truth. I also know many here wont believe the truth if it has anything to do with the state or the DNR.


----------



## Press Reporter Olsen (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks, MEL...

I'm working on following up that story with another one, but waiting for things to cool down a little.

Wherever you fall on the banning of feral pigs, I believe we still need the truth in reporting of facts, and many times, radical websites don't help with that journey.

That being said, I think it's fair and right to question the DNR and its practices, but they should also be given the right to speak to accusations that have been made.

Thanks for reading and caring!

And please, if you hear of anything happening, please let me know!

Thanks,

Cory


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

what??? miss information? on this site? reactionary and inflamatory responses to non stories? nay i say , can not be so. and you must turn in your credentials for the very sugjestion.


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cory,

"Let me know what you think:"

I think you are correct. Thanks for the info.

Jim


----------

